# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Effects of Alcohol on lucid dreams

## DarkMind

Hi all,

some time ago I noticed that drinking alcohol at times seems to make me more likely to attain lucidity in dreams. Also it seems that drinking alcohol, no matter how much I drink, doesn't affect my mind as much as in the past, and this is not because my body system is getting numbed to the effects of alcohol. 

Has anyone else experienced this?

Karuna (Compassion),
DarkMind

----------


## Loonytoonic8

I think this is a result of the little dizziness that we don't feel but experience during sleep. Not to be smart, but the alcohol might put you in a more relaxed state. 

My dad had a bit of wine before sleeping and he actually fell asleep quicker, which results in higher chances of attaining lucidity.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, if I drink alcohol before going to sleep, I'm likely to have some pretty vivid, often lucid, dreams (the problem is usually recalling everything that happened, in the morning). I think it has something to do with alcohol suppressing REM sleep. So, if you sober up, while you're sleeping, or the alcohol begns wearing off a bit, the REM sleep often comes back with a vengance, making your later REM periods much more active and likely to induce lucidity.

----------


## DarkMind

> Yeah, if I drink alcohol before going to sleep, I'm likely to have some pretty vivid, often lucid, dreams (the problem is usually recalling everything that happened, in the morning). I think it has something to do with alcohol suppressing REM sleep. So, if you sober up, while you're sleeping, or the alcohol begns wearing off a bit, the REM sleep often comes back with a vengance, making your later REM periods much more active and likely to induce lucidity.



I suspect this is a side benefit of meditation. Do you meditate?

----------


## CrazyInSane

> So, if you sober up, while you're sleeping, or the alcohol begns wearing off a bit, the REM sleep often comes back with a vengance, making your later REM periods much more active and likely to induce lucidity.



Took the words out of my mouth!

I had some alcohol yesterday and it resulted in this:

14 hours of sleep
Very frequent awakenings, from 3 hours into sleep and onward
The last 4 hours of sleep were constant dreaming and awakening

I had one DEILD, and two DILDs. They all happened in the last 3 hours of sleep. So, I *highly recommend* staying in bed as long as you think you can! I think Oneironaut nailed it when he said we get a REM rebound when the alcohol wears off during sleep.

NOTE: As also mentioned by Oneironaut, it does have an effect on recall in the morning. I remember my DEILD, but now I'm not even sure if it was a real DEILD or if it was a ND with *me dreaming* of a DEILD! :Confused:

----------


## Halocuber

> Yeah, if I drink alcohol before going to sleep, I'm likely to have some pretty vivid, often lucid, dreams (the problem is usually recalling everything that happened, in the morning). I think it has something to do with alcohol suppressing REM sleep. So, if you sober up, while you're sleeping, or the alcohol begns wearing off a bit, the REM sleep often comes back with a vengance, making your later REM periods much more active and likely to induce lucidity.



This is off topic but your avatar is badass!

----------


## Lunica

3/5times I'm drunk I have lucids

----------


## Awhislyle

It is possible to be in an altered mindstate in a lucid  from any drugs consumed previous to sleep I think I should mention. Or atleast I'm pretty sure it was that and not just the dream.

----------


## gab

5 years old post, locked.

----------

